# Darke County fishing



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I recently began to fish again after 10 years of hiatus. I now take my 5 year old son where ever I go. I am looking for places that have panfish and catfish. Would love to be able to put my 8 foot inflatable in where I go. Any Ideas?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

There are a ton of places you could go to pick up panfish and cats.. Not sure where you live... Ceasars creek is a good start... You could probly hit any of the boat ramps and fish them for bluegills..Cowan lake, in my past experiences, has always been a good place for catfish...there is a bunch more places... Where snouts do you live?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never been to any of these places, but I have checked them out via Google Earth and have them marked as spots to check out if I'm up that way.

Maybe you could give me a report.

-Darke County Lake Wildlife Area
-Stillwater Prairie Reserve (Miami County)
-Greenville Falls (Miami County)
-F.L. Blankenship Riverside Sanctuary (also Miami County)

Good Luck!


----------



## bassnut (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to live in greenville . there are many places you can go .Lake Loramie ,st marys . A great place to go is at middlefork reservoir in richmond indiana if it is still open havent been there in a few years,only thing is you will need a indiana temp licsense.


----------



## edk136 (Sep 11, 2010)

If you don't mind to travel a little bit, Hueston Woods would be a good choice due to the horsepower limit. I would start talking around and you'll find someone with either a farm pond or will know someone with a pond. Of course the main thing would be to respect the owner's pond and you'll be golden. Seems like most people want their bluegill thinned out in farm ponds around here. Loramie is OK but I would go to the east end of the lake to fish.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I have fished Ft. Loramie many times in the past. It always produces good fishing. The Darke Co. lake wildlife area is in poor condition cattails and moss is taking them over. Hard to cast and not come back with a hook full of junk.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Problem with ST. Mary's is the algae problem they have had. It is better but still am not wanting to take kids around it.


----------



## Glass Lund (Nov 4, 2004)

Take a look at Wayne Lakes Park,2 or 3 miles south of Greenville on SR121.
9 or 10 lakes(large ponds)have gravel ramps to provide access for your boat.
Stop by the gatehouse on your way in to pick up a park map,then drive around. I think you'll like whxt you see.
If you need more info PM me.
Good luck!!!


----------

